# R. Varadero tads



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Today was a special day for me in my time keeping thumbnails.
I came across one of my Varadero males carrying a tad on its back!
Pulled what I assume to have been my first eggs a few weeks back and have been rearing the resulting tadpoles separately, so it was very exciting & rewarding coming across some parental behaviour taking place on eggs I had missed. So great seeing nature just do it's thing.

This is what caring for frogs is all about, right? 
Here are some photos!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Wonderful pictures!! Those little frogs are great


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That IS what it's about! So cool to see Dad doing his job (his other job). I use film canisters and leave the eggs and tads in for quite some time. Parental care extends beyond the BabyBackpack and the tads seem to be bigger and more robust if you leave them in for a while. At least that's my experience.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm gonna avoid intervention on the next set of tads for sure. Always said I'd leave them to their own devices anyway but as soon as I saw eggs I had to pull them -- first time anxiety etc.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Awsome pics! Nicely done. Here's to many more.


----------



## DartPhreak (Jan 30, 2019)

Very cool! Beautiful frog pics too.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

My first fully developed tadpole emerged from the water today!

Some photos taken over the last couple days:


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

They look really healthy. I'm enjoying your crisp photos, too.


----------



## hiker9 (Mar 15, 2016)

It is truly awesome watching mother nature at work in our homes. I cant wait to get a group of imitators going!


----------

